# Key West bottle



## Conchtimes (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, I just got back on the forum yesterday after taking a long time off. Had to start a new account because I couldn't get on my old one. Anyways, I've got some freshly dug ones to show but I can't remember how to post pics from a phone so it might take me a few tries to get this right.

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums...6-07/571540F8-A3C5-46E1-9C19-27D08E134BC4.jpg


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome back! I'll go ahead and post this one for you. Awesome flask! Congratulations!


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow-very nice flask!


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you!!

so did the link work?


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 7, 2016)

Trying to figure out posting pics


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2016)

You did it for sure...I wish I was digging beautiful flasks like that!  Great photo.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks again!!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 8, 2016)

VERY WELCOME back!  I, for one, have missed you and your bottle digging / finding adventures. I checked your profile for a first name as I have forgotten it. (Darn, getting old) I look at the bottles I got from you in trade every day. Thanks again.
That is a fantastic flask, how rare or common is it? I see you have posted others, will be looking at those now.
Jim Sinsley


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 8, 2016)

Good images, excellent bottle here (liked the cobalt druggist bottle, too)!


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey Mr. Jim! Good to hear from you! 
I left key west for a year and didn't do any digging. I'm back in town now and have been lucky enough to dig some good ones! The flask is pretty rare by KW standards, especially in this condition! 
BTW, my name is Jay. Lol


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank You Sir!!


----------



## epackage (Sep 8, 2016)

Great flask Jay, continued success...


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Man!! So nice to be digging again!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2016)

Smokin' whiskey.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 9, 2016)

Conchtimes said:


> Hey Mr. Jim! Good to hear from you!
> I left key west for a year and didn't do any digging. I'm back in town now and have been lucky enough to dig some good ones! The flask is pretty rare by KW standards, especially in this condition!
> BTW, my name is Jay. Lol


O.K., I thought it was Jay but didn't want to make a mistake. Really, I miss our contact. I like all these new folks but I sure miss some of the Old Timers. Facebook is NOT the same, O.K. but different. Anyway, please post as often as you can. Welcome back again.
Jim    (Mr. Jim to you)


----------



## botlguy (Sep 9, 2016)

sandchip said:


> Smokin' whiskey.



Smokin' whiskey. WOW ! I never tried that, seems it would keep going out. I like a really good, smooth Bourbon now and then but I drink / sip it. Please forward instructions.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome back Jay!! We all missed you greatly..........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice Flask, All the ones I dig & I've dug many are just blank slicks & I usually throw them back. That's a nice one you got there. LEON.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you Andy! I'm happy to be back!!


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank You Leon! It don't think I could throw back any strap sides! Lol


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 13, 2016)

My Digging buddy likes to keep the strapsides & pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 17, 2016)

Incredible flask. Amber and extremely rare. I'd guess a few flask collectors are waiting to buy this one if you offer it for sale. Damn nice.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you! I've been offered $700 for it but it's not for sale.


----------



## RJ2 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey Jay, I LOVE that bottle. Will you sell it ever?


----------

